# 1993 Maxima VE30(DE) Axle Replacement



## merriww (Mar 20, 2004)

Bought my first Nissan and have to replace the driver's side axle due to a torn CV boot. I have a few questions:

The parts stores on the web are asking questions like do you a high speed differential or locking differential. I don't know what my car has. The transaxle model is RE4F04V. Any thoughts?

Do I need any special tools?

Is it prudent to replace both axles?

Any other advice is appeciated.

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## ARSmotoRsports (Mar 23, 2004)

The 'V' in the transmission code stands for Viscous, meaning you have the stock viscous limited slip differential. Tell your parts guy this and he will make sure you have the right half-shaft. 

To replace this, you will need a very large pry bar, basic hand tools, some pin-ring pliers, and a rubber mallot. Other than that, I can't think of anything "special" you would need.


----------

